# Belize fly advice



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

Key Caulker, Belize in 2 weeks. Advice for flies? Tarpon, permit, bones, cudas, jacks, also some night pier stalking. 4 days w Haywood Curry, 3 days diy. On his advice, have tied lots of small (6, 8) tan, olive charlies, gotchas, bitters. Rubber legs, bead chain eyes. Favorite permit crabs for area? Short on cuda advice and no idea about night pier flies. Thanks


----------



## bgossett (Jan 16, 2015)

you'll enjoy Belize, i was there in March and will be back at the end of Oct. 

From my research, the guys in San Pedro throw a lot of Xmas island specials for permit in size 1 & 2s. 
For Cuda, i love the tandem hook needle fish patterns. 
Tarpon: Black death, toads, bunnies.


----------



## groundswatter (Jun 9, 2015)

Sounds like we will be down there about the same time. I will be around San Pedro, but I think I will only get 1 day of guided fishing in; the rest will be DIY when and where I can. 

I don't know how to tie flies, does FTU sell the flies I would need on my own? Or who else would have them?


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

Haywood is right on with those bonefish flies. I fished with anglers abroad about 4 weeks ago over the period of a week. Eloy was our guide and did a fantastic job for us. We fished about 3 days with him. As for as night flies tarpon toad and Clousers seemed to produce a good bite. You can fish the split until you get kicked out and many docks on lagoon side of island cane be fished unless other wise posted or you are asked to leave. Also the docks at the port area where the barges and freight ships come in is good at night just watch out for moving forklifts. I hooked a decent tarpon off Haywood's dock at split on our 2nd night on island and pretty much picked up a couple bones every morning about 50 years in front of our hotel. As far as permit goes we didn't see any because it was exceptionally windy for July. Caye Caulker is by far my favorite island in Belize way better in my opinion that Ambergris caye. We go every couple years for a week. Have fun!


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh and I used one fly the entire trip for bonefish a tan size 8 gotcha produced multiple fish daily.


----------

